# Δε



## ianis

Γεια σας. Σχετικά με το λεξικό το αρχαίο 'δέ' μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται με το 'μέν' και μπορεί επίσης να αποδίδεται ως 'τότε'. Μπορούμε να πούμε τότε ότι το σημερινό 'δε' έχει ακριβώς την ίδια σημασία του αρχαίου;

Όπως για παράδειγμα στην παρακάτω φράση από την Ιλιάδα (εκδόσεις Κάκτος) :
"Οι δε μεγαλόψυχοι Τρώες, όταν είδαν τους γιους του Δάρητα τον μεν ένα να τρέπεται σε φυγή τον δε άλλον να κείται νεκρός κοντά στο άρμα, όλων η καρδιά ταράχτηκε· η δε γαλανομάτα Αθηνά, αφού τον έπιασε από το χέρι, έλεγε στον ορμητικό Άρη..."


----------



## ianis

Τώρα είμαι μπερδεμένος διότι μόνο βρίσκω στα νέοελληνικά τις έννοιες του αντιθετικού και του μεταβατικού. Δεν ξέρω από πού έπαιρνα την έννοια του τότε.


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα. Έτσι όπως το αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ, θα μπορούσε κάποιος, επίσης, να πει: 

"Οι μεγαλόψυχοι Τρώες, από την πλευρά τους, [...] · η γαλανομάτα Αθηνά, από τη δική της πλευρά ...".

Δηλαδή, οι Τρώες έκαναν μια ενέργεια Χ και η Αθηνά έκανε μια ενέργεια Y. ("αντιθετικό", όπως έγραψες κι εσύ)

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να έχει τη σημασία του "τότε". Ίσως κάποιος από τους υπόλοιπους χρήστες του forum να θελήσει να προσθέσει κάτι άλλο.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Tr05 το λεξικό της νεοελληνικής δίνει τη χρήση του δε μαζί με το μεν ως παράδειγμα του αντιθετικού και τη χρήση του δε μεταξύ το άρθρο και το όνομα, ελπίζω ότι η ορολογία είναι σωστή, ως παράδειγμα του μεταβατικού.

Κι εγώ δε ξέρω από πού έπαιρνα τη σημασία του τότε αλλά διάβασα τις πρώτες τέσσερεις ραψωδίες της Ιλιάδος πιστεύοντας σε αυτό. Μόνο το παρατήρησα διότι στα προηγούμενα παραδείγματα η απόδοση του δε σε τότε φαίνεται παράξενα, τουλάχιστον αν θα τα απέδιδαν στην ίδια τάξη στα αγγλικά ή πορτογαλικά.

Αλλά βρίσκω επίσης πολλές φορές σε αυτό το έργο, περισσότερο από τις άλλες, στα νέοελληνικά εκδοχή, μια άλλη χρήση, που διαφέρει από τις προαναφερόμενες, δηλαδή χωρίς το δε να κάνει παρέα με το μεν και χωρίς να τοποθετηθεί μεταξύ το άρθρο και το όνομα. 

Παραδείγματος χάριν: 'Ο Αχιλλέας προσευχήθηκε δακρύζοντας, η σεβαστή μητέρα του δε τον άκουσε, καθώς καθόταν στα βάθη της θάλασσας με το γέρο πατέρα της.' 
Νομίζω ότι αν κάποιος θα απέδιδε το δε ως τότε δε θα φαίνεται παράξενο. 

'Ο Αχιλλέας προσευχήθηκε δακρύζοντας, η σεβαστή μητέρα του τότε τον άκουσε, καθώς καθόταν στα βάθη της θάλασσας με το γέρο πατέρα της.'


----------



## ianis

Ζητώντας σε ένα άλλο λεξικό, ο  Κριαράς αναφέρει τη χρήση του δε ως εναντιωματικός και αντιθετικός σύνδεσμος με τον ρόλο του όμως παρουσιάζοντας το παράδειγμα ' εμείς φύγαμε, εκείνοι δε έμειναν'.


----------



## Tr05

Πράγματι, έτσι χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα στα Νέα Ελληνικά. Στα Αρχαία, από την άλλη πλευρά, εμφανιζόταν με πολύ μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα, οπότε γι' αυτό, μάλλον, μπορούσε να σημαίνει περισσότερα πράγματα (σε σχέση με τα Νέα Ελληνικά).


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Κάποιο που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι τι σημαίνει το να είναι μεταβατικός που ένα από τα λεξικά αναφέρει;


----------



## Tr05

Ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω την έννοια του "μεταβατικού", στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση... Ας περιμένουμε, κάποιος άλλος θα ξέρει καλύτερα.

(Αν έπρεπε να μαντέψω, θα έλεγα ότι μπορεί να εννοεί το "δε" που προκύπτει από το "δεν", όταν αποβάλλεται το τελικό "-ν" (και το οποίο θα έπρεπε να έχω χρησιμοποιήσει παραπάνω, πριν από μερικές λέξεις. Αλλά δε(ν) νομίζω ότι εννοεί αυτό...)


----------



## διαφορετικός

ianis said:


> Κάποιο που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι τι σημαίνει το να είναι μεταβατικός που ένα από τα λεξικά αναφέρει;


Εγώ δεν το ξέρω, αλλά υποθέτω ότι «μεταβατικός» σημαίνει κάτι πολύ παρόμοιο με το εξής:
«βοηθά τη μετάβαση του ομιλητή σε κτ. σχετικό με τα προηγούμενα που αξίζει να αναφερθεί»

Αυτή η περιγραφή βρίσκεται στο λήμμα «μάλιστα» του λεξικού. Από τα παραδείγματα, μου φαίνεται οι λέξεις «δε» και «μάλιστα» να είναι συνώνυμα.


----------



## ianis

Στις αμέσως παραπάνω γραμμές τού λήμματος αυτού εμφανίζεται επίσης ένα δε, αλλά δίνει την εντύπωση πως είναι λάθος και εννοεί δεν : , για να δοθεί έμφαση στο β' και σπουδαιότερο μέλος: _Aπό την υπόθεση όχι μόνο* δε* έχασαν, αλλά_ ~_ έφτιαξαν και περιουσία. _

Στο ίδιο λεξικό ο μεταβατικός αναφέρεται στο δε και όχι στο δεν, ο Κριαράς όμως δεν τον αναφέρει.



> *2.* ως μεταβατικός: _Ο_ ~_ μαθητής άκουγε προσεκτικά._


----------



## διαφορετικός

ianis said:


> αλλά δίνει την εντύπωση πως είναι λάθος και εννοεί δεν


Ναι, πιθανώς πρόκειται για παλαιότερη ορθογραφία του «δε(ν)».

Υ.Γ.: Όχι, δεν υπήρχε τέτοια ορθογραφία, αλλά πιθανώς το «δε» αυτό είναι απλό σφάλμα.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Εγώ δεν το ξέρω, αλλά υποθέτω ότι «μεταβατικός» σημαίνει κάτι πολύ παρόμοιο με το εξής:
> «βοηθά τη μετάβαση του ομιλητή σε κτ. σχετικό με τα προηγούμενα που αξίζει να αναφερθεί»


Σωστά. Μεταβατικό είναι όταν μπαίνει στην αρχή περιόδου/πρότασης, για να γίνει μετάβαση του λόγου από τα προηγούμενα στα επόμενα.
Μεταβατικός μπορεί να είναι και ο "και": _Εκεί ζούσε ένα γενναίο παλικάρι. *Και* μια μέρα ξεκίνησε να πάει να βρει την τύχη του._
(Το παράδειγμα είναι από ένα παλιό σχολικό συντακτικό).



ianis said:


> Στις αμέσως παραπάνω γραμμές τού λήμματος αυτού εμφανίζεται επίσης ένα δε, αλλά δίνει την εντύπωση πως είναι λάθος και εννοεί δεν : , για να δοθεί έμφαση στο β' και σπουδαιότερο μέλος: _Aπό την υπόθεση όχι μόνο* δε* έχασαν, αλλά_ ~_ έφτιαξαν και περιουσία. _
> 
> Στο ίδιο λεξικό ο μεταβατικός αναφέρεται στο δε και όχι στο δεν, ο Κριαράς όμως δεν τον αναφέρει.


Όταν βλέπεις "δεν", αυτό είναι πάντοτε το αρνητικό μόριο.
Εδώ έχεις δίκιο, έπρεπε να λέει "δεν έχασαν".


----------



## διαφορετικός

ianis said:


> Οι δε μεγαλόψυχοι Τρώες





ianis said:


> μεταξύ το άρθρο και το όνομα





> _Ο_ ~_ μαθητής άκουγε προσεκτικά._


Από τη θέση του στη φράση, το μεταβατικό «δε» μοιάζει μάλλον με ένα επίθετο παρά έναν σύνδεσμο (τα λεξικά το λένε «σύνδεσμος»). Σωστά;


----------



## ianis

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν κυριέυω τη γραμματική, όμως νομίζω από τα λεξικά ότι υπάρχουν τρεις πτώσεις της χρήσης του δε που είναι καλά περιορισμένες,  δηλαδή, οι μεν όπου λειτουργεί ως αντιθετικός ή κάνοντας παρέα με το 'μεν' ή μόνος του με την έννοια του 'όμως', η δε ως μεταβατικός μεταξύ το άρθρο και το όνομα, δε ξέρω όμως αν εκεί μπορούμε να του αποδώσουμε καμία σημασία έκτος από τον μεταβατικό ρόλο.

Αλλά την εκδοχή της Ιλιάδος των εκδόσεων Κάκτου βρίθει από παραδείγματα της χρήσης του δε και δεν είναι καθαρός αν όλα περιβάλλονται στις προηγούμενες πτώσεις.
Για παράδειγμα:

'Κάθισε μόνο του στο γιαλό της λευκής θάλασσας, κοιτάζοντας στο αχανές πέλαγος· ανοίγοντας *δε* τα χέρια του, έκανε προσευχές στη αγαπημένη του μητέρα.'

'ο δε θώρακας λερωνόταν  από το αίμα· γι' αυτόν *δε* φώναζε δυνατά ο λαμπρός γιος του Λυκάονα;'


'Ο Αχιλλέας προσευχήθηκε δακρύζοντας, η σεβαστή μητέρα του *δε* τον άκουσε, καθώς καθόταν στα βάθη της θάλασσας με το γέρο πατέρα της.'

Νομίζω ότι σε αυτές τις τρεις περιπτώσεις από τα λεξικά πρέπει να είναι το αντιθετικός με τη σημασία του όμως, αλλά αν το αλλάζουμε από εκείνο φαίνεται ένα λίγο πιο παράξενος από το αν το αλλάζουμε από το 'τότε'. Το πρώτο 'δε' στο δεύτερο απόσπασμα όμως αντιστοιχεί καθαρά στον μεταβατικός.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> "Οι δε μεγαλόψυχοι Τρώες, όταν είδαν τους γιους του Δάρητα τον μεν ένα να τρέπεται σε φυγή τον δε άλλον να κείται νεκρός κοντά στο άρμα, όλων η καρδιά ταράχτηκε· η δε γαλανομάτα Αθηνά, αφού τον έπιασε από το χέρι, έλεγε στον ορμητικό Άρη..."





ianis said:


> 'Ο Αχιλλέας προσευχήθηκε δακρύζοντας, η σεβαστή μητέρα του δε τον άκουσε, καθώς καθόταν στα βάθη της θάλασσας με το γέρο πατέρα της.'



Συμπληρώνοντας τα όσα σωστά λέχθηκαν πιο πάνω, έρχομαι να προσθέσω τα εξής σχετικά με το απόσπασμα και τον σύνδεσμο _δε_:

“Οι δε μεγαλόψυχοι Τρώες,…” εδώ ο σύνδεσμος _δε_ είναι μεταβατικός, καθώς ο ποιητής, στην αφήγησή του, από αυτά που λέει για τον Διομήδη μεταβαίνει στους Τρώες, στο τι είδαν και πώς ένιωσαν. Εδώ ο σύνδεσμος _δε_ θα μπορούσε να αντικατασταθεί με τον μεταβατικό _και_. Δες πώς αποδίδεται το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα στην (καλύτερη ίσως) νεοελληνική μετάφραση της Ιλιάδας των (κορυφαίων) Ν. Καζαντζάκη - Ι.Θ. Κακριδή: “_Κι οι Τρώες ευτύς οι λιονταρόκαρδοι τους γιους του Δάρη ως είδαν, τον έναν που ‘φευγε, στο αμάξι του τον άλλο πλάι πεσμένο, τρομάξαν όλοι*· *κι η γλαυκόματη τότε Αθηνά απ’ το χέρι τον Άρη πιάνει τον πολέμαρχο κι έτσι μιλώντας είπε…_”.

Αρκετές φορές στη νεοελληνική μετάφραση κακώς χρησιμοποιείται ο σύνδεσμος _δε_, ενώ στο αρχαίο κείμενο υπάρχει άλλη λέξη που μεταφράζεται διαφορετικά, π.χ. στην ημιπερίοδο “*·*ἀτὰρ γλαυκῶπις Ἀθήνη χειρὸς ἑλοῦσ' ἐπέεσσι προσηύδα θοῦρον Ἄρηα*·*”, ενώ το _ἀτὰρ _σημαίνει _αλλά, όμως, _στη συγκεκριμένη μετάφραση που παραθέτεις κακώς μεταφράζεται ως _δε. _Εδώ, το_ ἀτὰρ_, αν και αντιθετικός σύνδεσμος, θα μπορούσε σε μια πιο ελεύθερη μετάφραση, να μεταφραστεί _και_ _τότε_, όπως μπορείς να δεις παραπάνω.

“Ὥς φάτο δάκρυ χέων, τοῦ δ’ ἔκλυε πότνια μήτηρ ἡμένη ἐν βένθεσσιν ἁλὸς παρὰ πατρὶ γέροντι*·” *Και σε μετάφραση των ιδίων: “_Είπε θρηνώντας, και τον άκουσεν η σεβαστή του η μάνα, που πλάι στο γέρο κύρη εκάθουνταν, στα βάθη του πελάγου·_*”*

Όπως βλέπεις, στα παραπάνω παραδείγματα δεν χρησιμοποιείται καθόλου ο _δε _στη νεοελληνική μετάφραση, ενώ στις μεταφράσεις του Κάκτου που παραθέτεις γίνεται πραγματικά μια κατάχρηση του _δε_. Τέλος, πάρα πολλές φορές ο αρχαίος σύνδεσμος _δε_ δεν (χρειάζεται να) μεταφράζεται καθόλου στη Νέα Ελληνική.


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> (καλύτερη ίσως) νεοελληνική μετάφραση της Ιλιάδας των (κορυφαίων) Ν. Καζαντζάκη - Ι.Θ. Κακριδή: “_Κι οι Τρώες ευτύς οι λιονταρόκαρδοι τους γιους του Δάρη ως είδαν, τον έναν που ‘φευγε, στο αμάξι του τον άλλο πλάι πεσμένο, τρομάξαν όλοι*· *κι η γλαυκόματη τότε Αθηνά απ’ το χέρι τον Άρη πιάνει τον πολέμαρχο κι έτσι μιλώντας είπε…_”.



Σε ευχαριστώ την πολύ λεπτομερή εξήγηση. Ίσως καλύτερη μετάφραση αλλά και πιο δύσκολη να διαβαστεί. Το πλεονέκτημα των εκδοχών τού Κάκτου είναι να είναι πιο προσιτές.

Πρέπει να ζητήσω συγγνώμη διότι στα σχολεία παραπάνω έγραψα πτώση αντί περίπτωση.


----------



## Αγγελος

ianis said:


> Πρέπει να ζητήσω συγγνώμη διότι στα σχολεία παραπάνω έγραψα πτώση αντί περίπτωση.


Και σχολεία αντί σχόλια


----------



## ianis

Αγγελος said:


> Και σχολεία αντί σχόλια


Σε ευχαριστώ, στο σχολείο πρέπει να πάω εγώ.


----------



## Αγγελος

Είχαμε έναν καθηγητή στο Λύκειο που συνιστούσε να ΜΗ χρησιμοποιούμε το "δε" στη δημοτική. 
Υπερέβαλλε κάπως -- σαφώς το "δε" έχει πια περάσει στην κοινή ομιλία -- αλλά οπωσδήποτε ήταν ΠΟΛΥ πιο συχνό στα αρχαία ελληνικά, και ΔΕΝ πρέπει να μεταφράζεται άκριτα ως "δε" στα νέα ελληνικά.


----------



## ianis

Νόμιζα ότι το δε βρέθηκε μόνο στη λογοτεχνία, εκτός από όταν λειτουργεί μαζί με το μεν που έχω ακούσει στο προφορικό λόγο, αν και χωρίς το μεν είναι εύκολο να μην το παρατηρήσω.


----------



## Αγγελος

Όχι, λέγεται αρκετά μόνο του. Πολύ εύκολα θα πει κανείς π.χ.για κάποιον που έκανε κάτι εξοργιστικό «Ο Παύλος τον χαστούκισε, ο δε Πέτρος του έκοψε την καλημέρα.» Θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε και «Ο μεν Παύλος τον έδειρε, ο δε Πέτρος του έκοψε την καλημέρα», αλλά νομίζω πως είναι λιγότερο συνηθισμένο.
Άμα δεν υπάρχει άρθρο ώστε να παρεμβληθεί ανάμεσα σ'αυτό και στο όνομα, το «δε» ακολουθείται από μια μικρή παύση, σαν να είχε κόμμα (που συνήθως δεν γράφεται): «Ο Χ. είπε αυτό, ο Ψ. εκείνο, ο Ω. το άλλο, εγώ δε(,) συμφώνησα με τον Χ.»
Η τελευταία φράση είναι και παράδειγμα του γιατί το αρνητικό «δεν» (τελείως άσχετο φυσικά με το συνδετικό «δε») καλό είναι να γράφεται πάντοτε με Ν, έστω κι αν συχνά  το τελικό του Ν δεν προφέρεται.
Αντίθετα με την αρχαία ελληνική, όπου το αντιθετικό σχήμα «... μεν... δε» ήταν πολύ συχνό, σήμερα, όταν έχουμε πραγματική αντίθεση βάζουμε συνήθως «αλλά» ή «όμως» στο δεύτερο σκέλος: «Είναι μεν ξάδερφός του, αλλά δεν τον ξέρει καθόλου» -- «Είναι μεν ξάδερφός του, τον μισεί όμως θανάσιμα.»


----------



## διαφορετικός

Αγγελος said:


> σήμερα, όταν έχουμε πραγματική αντίθεση βάζουμε συνήθως «αλλά» ή «όμως» στο δεύτερο σκέλος


Λοιπόν συνήθως «(μεν) ... δε» χρησιμοποιείται μάλλον όπως «(από τη μία) ... από την άλλη ...»;

Μπορεί κάθε πρόταση που εκφράζει αντίθεση με «αλλά» ή «όμως» να μετατραπεί σε μία με «δε»;
Παράδειγμα: «Πριν από πέντε λεπτά άκουσα ραδιόφωνο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πια ποια μουσική παίχτηκε.»


----------



## Αγγελος

διαφορετικός said:


> Λοιπόν συνήθως «(μεν) ... δε» χρησιμοποιείται μάλλον όπως «(από τη μία) ... από την άλλη ...»;


Ναι. Και συνήθως ΔΕΝ χρησιμοποιούνται (πια) σαν ζευγάρι.


διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί κάθε πρόταση που εκφράζει αντίθεση με «αλλά» ή «όμως» να μετατραπεί σε μία με «δε»;
> Παράδειγμα: «Πριν από πέντε λεπτά άκουσα ραδιόφωνο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πια ποια μουσική παίχτηκε.»


Όχι. «Άκουσα μεν ραδιόφωνο, δεν ξέρω δε ποια μουσική έπαιζε» ακούγεται κάπως παράξενα.
 «Άκουσα μεν ραδιόφωνο, δεν ξέρω όμως ποια μουσική έπαιζε» είναι φυσική απάντηση στην ερώτηση «Εσύ που άκουγες ραδιόφωνο, πες μας τι μουσική έπαιζε!» -- αν δηλαδή θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι άκουγα ραδιόφωνο, αλλά...


----------



## ioanell

διαφορετικός said:


> Λοιπόν συνήθως «(μεν) ... δε» χρησιμοποιείται μάλλον όπως «(από τη μία) ... από την άλλη ...»;


Ναι, τις περισσότερες φορές. Υπάρχουν, όμως και περιπτώσεις, που δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί έτσι· π.χ. όταν έχουμε αντιδιαστολή με το (χρονικό επίρρημα) άλλοτε μεν….άλλοτε δε, τότε δεν μπορούμε, βέβαια, να πούμε “_από τη μια-από την άλλη_”, αλλά λέμε “_άλλοτε μεν_…_άλλοτε δε....(_ή_ και άλλοτε...._ή _άλλοτε πάλι...)_”



διαφορετικός said:


> Μπορεί κάθε πρόταση που εκφράζει αντίθεση με «αλλά» ή «όμως» να μετατραπεί σε μία με «δε»;
> Παράδειγμα: «Πριν από πέντε λεπτά άκουσα ραδιόφωνο, αλλά δεν ξέρω πια ποια μουσική παίχτηκε.»


Σαφώς και όχι. Για μια τέτοια μετατροπή, το *μεν* φαίνεται να είναι αναγκαίο στο πρώτο σκέλος, ώστε να υπάρχει μια έντονη αντιδιαστολή μεταξύ των όρων στις δύο διαφορετικές προτάσεις, π.χ. “_Ο *μεν* Πετρίδης (ή Ο Πετρίδης μεν) ήταν πολύ πρόθυμος για τη συμφωνία, *αλλά* ο Γεωργιάδης δεν την έβλεπε με καλό μάτι_” μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε “_Ο *μεν* Πετρίδης ήταν πολύ πρόθυμος για τη συμφωνία, ο *δε* Γεωργιάδης δεν την έβλεπε με καλό μάτι._” Στο δικό σου παράδειγμα υπάρχει μόνο μια απλή αντίθεση με το _αλλά_, χωρίς να υπάρχει το _μεν_ στην πρώτη πρόταση, οπότε το _δε_ στη θέση του _αλλά_ (με την ανάλογη αναδιατύπωση ως: δεν ξέρω δε) ακούγεται αφύσικο και δεν μπορεί να σταθεί.


----------



## ianis

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μιλάμε για τα ίδια πράγματα αλλά όπως ανέφερα πριν ο Κριαράς αναφέρει τη χρήση του δε ως εναντιωματικός και αντιθετικός σύνδεσμος με τον ίδιο ρόλο του όμως παρουσιάζοντας το παράδειγμα ' εμείς φύγαμε, εκείνοι δε έμειναν'.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μιλάμε για τα ίδια πράγματα



Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη)
δε: σύνδ.· χρησιμοποιείται 1. Στη ΦΡ. μεν…δε (ο μεν…ο δε, αυτός μεν…εκείνος δε, άλλος μεν…άλλος δε, εδώ μεν…εκεί δε, άλλοτε μεν…άλλοτε δε, κά) με αντιθετική ή εναντιωματική σημασία, όταν ο ομιλητής θέλει να προβάλει μια δισκελή αντίθεση ή να αντιδιαστείλει έντονα μεταξύ τους δύο όρους: _δεν μπορούμε να στηριχτούμε σε κανέναν, γιατί ο μεν ένας τα παρουσιάζει όλα ωραία και εύκολα, ο δε άλλος φέρνει την καταστροφή και την απελπισία._

Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής (ΙΝΣ/ΑΠΘ)
δε: σύνδ. (λόγ.) 1. αντιθετικός σε στερεότυπη εκφορά, προκειμένου να εκθέσει ο ομιλητής δύο ισοδύναμους όρους, προτάσεις: αφενός μεν…αφετέρου δε…, από τη μια…από την άλλη…: _Aφενός μεν δεν έχω τα χρήματα αφετέρου δε δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο_. άλλοτε μεν…άλλοτε δε..., [και άλλοτε, άλλοτε πάλι]: _Άλλοτε μεν ήταν χαρούμενος, άλλοτε δε λυπημένος_.

Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας (Ακαδημία Αθηνών)
δε: σύνδ. (λόγ.) 1. αντιθετικός· προηγείται το ‘μεν’, για να γίνει αντιδιαστολή μεταξύ δύο όρων: Αυτός μεν…εκείνος δε…Εδώ μεν…εκεί δε…Άλλοτε μεν…άλλοτε δε…

Το παράδειγμα _'εμείς φύγαμε, εκείνοι δε έμειναν_' του Κριαρά (δεν γνωρίζω από πού το άντλησες) δεν φαίνεται να είναι τόσο συνηθισμένο, καθώς σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση συνήθως λέμε “_εμείς φύγαμε, εκείνοι όμως έμειναν_ [ή _αλλά εκείνοι έμειναν_]”.

Σημειωτέον ότι όταν έχουμε _και ο/η/το μεν και ο/η/το δε, _τότε ο συνδυασμός είναι επιτατικός και σημαίνει και οι δύο πλευρές, π.χ. _Και οι μεν και οι δε έχουν δίκιο_.

Για την περίπτωση του συμπλεκτικού-μεταβατικού ‘δε’ έχουμε ήδη μιλήσει.

Συνεπώς, δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες “Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μιλάμε για τα ίδια πράγματα”.


----------



## ianis

ioanell said:


> Λεξικό της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη)
> δε: σύνδ.· χρησιμοποιείται 1. Στη ΦΡ. μεν…δε (ο μεν…ο δε, αυτός μεν…εκείνος δε, άλλος μεν…άλλος δε, εδώ μεν…εκεί δε, άλλοτε μεν…άλλοτε δε, κά) με αντιθετική ή εναντιωματική σημασία, όταν ο ομιλητής θέλει να προβάλει μια δισκελή αντίθεση ή να αντιδιαστείλει έντονα μεταξύ τους δύο όρους: _δεν μπορούμε να στηριχτούμε σε κανέναν, γιατί ο μεν ένας τα παρουσιάζει όλα ωραία και εύκολα, ο δε άλλος φέρνει την καταστροφή και την απελπισία._
> 
> Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής (ΙΝΣ/ΑΠΘ)
> δε: σύνδ. (λόγ.) 1. αντιθετικός σε στερεότυπη εκφορά, προκειμένου να εκθέσει ο ομιλητής δύο ισοδύναμους όρους, προτάσεις: αφενός μεν…αφετέρου δε…, από τη μια…από την άλλη…: _Aφενός μεν δεν έχω τα χρήματα αφετέρου δε δεν το θεωρώ απαραίτητο_. άλλοτε μεν…άλλοτε δε..., [και άλλοτε, άλλοτε πάλι]: _Άλλοτε μεν ήταν χαρούμενος, άλλοτε δε λυπημένος_.
> 
> Χρηστικό Λεξικό της Νεοελληνικής Γλώσσας (Ακαδημία Αθηνών)
> δε: σύνδ. (λόγ.) 1. αντιθετικός· προηγείται το ‘μεν’, για να γίνει αντιδιαστολή μεταξύ δύο όρων: Αυτός μεν…εκείνος δε…Εδώ μεν…εκεί δε…Άλλοτε μεν…άλλοτε δε…
> 
> Το παράδειγμα _'εμείς φύγαμε, εκείνοι δε έμειναν_' του Κριαρά (δεν γνωρίζω από πού το άντλησες) δεν φαίνεται να είναι τόσο συνηθισμένο, καθώς σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση συνήθως λέμε “_εμείς φύγαμε, εκείνοι όμως έμειναν_ [ή _αλλά εκείνοι έμειναν_]”.
> 
> Σημειωτέον ότι όταν έχουμε _και ο/η/το μεν και ο/η/το δε, _τότε ο συνδυασμός είναι επιτατικός και σημαίνει και οι δύο πλευρές, π.χ. _Και οι μεν και οι δε έχουν δίκιο_.
> 
> Για την περίπτωση του συμπλεκτικού-μεταβατικού ‘δε’ έχουμε ήδη μιλήσει.
> 
> Συνεπώς, δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες “Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν μιλάμε για τα ίδια πράγματα”.



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ioanell.

Το παράδειγμα του Κριαρά βρίσκεται στο Νέο Ελληνικό Λεξικό-Λεξικό της Σύγχρονης Ελληνικής Δημοτικής Γλώσσας(Εκδοτική Αθηνών).

δε, II. εναντιωματικός και αντιθετικός σύνδ. 1. όμως: εμείς φύγαμε , εκείνοι δε έμειναν· οι δε όμηροι αφέθηκαν ελεύθεροι. 2. στις εκφρ. οι μεν και οι δε, τα μεν και τα δε....

Θέλησα να πω ότι μπορούσα να έχω συγχύσει κάτι.


----------



## ianis

Βρήκα μια εμφάνιση του δε σε μια είδηση: "Ειχε προσφέρει, δε, στον πελάτη του τις πρώτες βοήθειες δένοντας το τραύμα με αιμοστατικές γάζες και στη συνέχεια τον μετέφερε στο Κέντρο Υγείας του νησιού."

Και νομίζω ότι παρομοιάζει την έννοια που δίνει ο Κριαράς.


----------

